# Favorite Turkey Choke



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thinking about getting a turkey choke for my Remington 870 12 gauge. What's your favorite turkey choke?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

carlson


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Carlson Extended EF (.670) patterns really well with just about everything you put through it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd have to go with a full choke, but since both of my shotguns that I have killed turkeys with don't have any chokes for them other than full that has got to be my choice. 

You can't beat a 10ga shooting old lead BB shot. Them birds are not going to get away.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Critter said:


> You can't beat a 10ga shooting old lead BB shot. Them birds are not going to get away.


Everybody likes what they like, but there are lots of reasons why that load wouldn't be in the top 100 turkey loads out there.

That Carlson's .670 is a good choice for a turkey choke, if you are shooting typical turkey shells. But the choke choice is of secondary importance to your choice of ammo.

The biggest bang for your buck is going to be the ammo. Get something like Hevi-13 3" 2 oz #6s, or Hevi-13 Magnum Blend, or Winchester Longbeard #6s or #5. Then see how they pattern through the Carlsons and your factory full if you have one. See how far you get 100 in a 10" circle at and there you have your bonafide turkey killing range.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Everybody likes what they like, but there are lots of reasons why that load wouldn't be in the top 100 turkey loads out there.
> 
> That Carlson's .670 is a good choice for a turkey choke, if you are shooting typical turkey shells. But the choke choice is of secondary importance to your choice of ammo.
> 
> The biggest bang for your buck is going to be the ammo. Get something like Hevi-13 3" 2 oz #6s, or Hevi-13 Magnum Blend, or Winchester Longbeard #6s or #5. Then see how they pattern through the Carlsons and your factory full if you have one. See how far you get 100 in a 10" circle at and there you have your bonafide turkey killing range.


You have to use what you have. And with lead shot being banned for waterfowl those lead BB shot have to be used somewhere and I got tired of shooting clay pigeons with it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shoot a kicks gobblin thunder choke. I think the constriction is .665 or a .660 one of the 2, I cant remember i'd have to look but, I'v shot 2 toms with it and both were at 47 yards with 3" #5 shot and both were stone dead. 
I shot lots of chokes and probably $400 worth of shells to get the right mach up for me and the kicks with some Rem nitro turkey in #5's has been the best for me so far


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Critter said:


> ... with lead shot being banned for waterfowl those lead BB shot have to be used somewhere and I got tired of shooting clay pigeons with it.


:mrgreen:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Primos Jellyhead shooting 3 inch Winchester LongBeards gave me an amazing pattern out at 40 yards with my M3500.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I shoot a 2oz load of #6 with a full choke.------SS


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.sumtoycustoms.com/


----------

